# Older Rubber Trims - C4 or Solution Finish?



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

I’m looking to smarten up some external window rubbers and trim on a nine year old car that’s alway been outside - I’ve scrubbed everything well with APC, pressure washed, and wiped down with white spirit, all several times, but they’re still leaving a lot of black marks on the cloth.

Is Gtechniq C4 forgiving enough to use on bits that probably aren’t going to clean up like new, or is Solution Finish a better bet?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Philip said:


> I'm looking to smarten up some external window rubbers and trim on a nine year old car that's alway been outside - I've scrubbed everything well with APC, pressure washed, and wiped down with white spirit, all several times, but they're still leaving a lot of black marks on the cloth.
> 
> Is Gtechniq C4 forgiving enough to use on bits that probably aren't going to clean up like new, or is Solution Finish a better bet?


C4 is a protective coating and Solution Finish is a black dye. I would use SF to even out the color and wait a day or two and top it with C4.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Car Pro Dlux is good on rubber trim, did find it wanted a wipe with a MF afterwards to leave a more even finish. On textured plastic it says you can apply evenly and then not wipe

I tried solution finish on the rubber trim round the windows on a 18 year old car which quite lives outside, found it did little to darken it?


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Will C4 work over another product?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Christian6984 said:


> Car Pro Dlux is good on rubber trim, did find it wanted a wipe with a MF afterwards to leave a more even finish. On textured plastic it says you can apply evenly and then not wipe
> 
> I tried solution finish on the rubber trim round the windows on a 18 year old car which quite lives outside, found it did little to darken it?


I tried solution finish on an interior panel that has always had a slightly grey patch, I found it very disappointing. Did all the proper prep and I might as well have used a felt tip pen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Been pretty impressed with Solution Finish on older plastic and rubber, although it looks a bit sticky and shiny to begin with.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Solution Finish has impressed me on trim, Fiesta has really faded and dry roof trims. Have been Ceramic Coated and didn't last, they looked good when done with Dlux and applied exactly the same as the rest of the car, the car trim looks like when i applied nearly a year ago except these roof trim. Cleaned and IPA'd and applied SF. Looks better even if natural and not glossy like the ceramic was. Not long enough to test durability but several washes in and no signs of any problems.


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

I thought SF was primarily for reinvigorating plastic trim which it’s done brilliantly on my 18yo BMW, not sure it’s designed for use on rubber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Solution Finish works well on rubber. 
It’s messy and over application onto paint and glass is a pain to clean up. Try some foam on a stick to apply (for this or any other rubber trim dressing around windows for example) and colour ‘inside the lines’. Finger around a MF to rub in and clean up. 

Never tried ceramics on rubber as I always thought it would harden and eventually crack or leave a crazing pattern. I imagine it would be a PITA to remove so never risked it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SF looks to give a very nice, deep finish - certainly one I’d look to try... :thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Philip said:


> I'm looking to smarten up some external window rubbers and trim on a nine year old car that's alway been outside - I've scrubbed everything well with APC, pressure washed, and wiped down with white spirit, all several times, but they're still leaving a lot of black marks on the cloth.
> 
> Is Gtechniq C4 forgiving enough to use on bits that probably aren't going to clean up like new, or is Solution Finish a better bet?


Hi, I had a 17 yr old car come to me that had been in a garage for 3 yrs and was totally neglected. The window rubbers Were trashed but managed after a lot of effort to get them back to oem. I noticed you put spirit on them which can be greasy and I never have. I do the usual decon apc/scrub etc which you mentioned but finish with IPA neat!.
I used CP Perl neat and then wiped off with a dry microfibre. I tried coating one as a trial and the coat seemed to sit on top and not Really do anything after wiping......so wiped Even more off and a month later it's still going strong just seem to have a little more sheen!. (I prefer the look of the Perl on rubber). I have attached some photos......sorry the afters photos are not as close up they do look amazing considering the condition they were in.......he came to pick car up early lol. Ps! I used C4 on the plastics and it looks awesome .
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Better pics hopefully!






























Sent from my CPH1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Tried a section of marked window rubber with C4 - didn’t really work, Solution Finish has made them look pretty good (down to the dye I assume).


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

C4 is only really meant to be used on plastics...it is a plastics restorer. Have you tried the ipa wipedown?. For me that is one of the key factors of getting them prepped to look better.
Regards
Paul

Sent from my CPH1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

tosh said:


> Solution Finish works well on rubber.
> It's messy and over application onto paint and glass is a pain to clean up. Try some foam on a stick to apply (for this or any other rubber trim dressing around windows for example) and colour 'inside the lines'. Finger around a MF to rub in and clean up.
> 
> Never tried ceramics on rubber as I always thought it would harden and eventually crack or leave a crazing pattern. I imagine it would be a PITA to remove so never risked it.


Dlux worked great on the Fiesta rubber seals around the windows. Found it wants doing in small sections and lightly wiping to avoid a streaky finish but they still look good, think its nearly a year ago if not more. Sorry the pictures where taken inside when i did some paint enhancement and are the best i have

Day I picked up the car, was winter and late when i got home from Glasgow but they looked very grey and tired


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Given plastic is a different material from rubber, I would use different products for both. Hence I would not recommend a "ceramic" or solution finish.

For rubber I prefer to use an old microfiber and rub and rub with a solvent based tar and glue remover, until the colour stops coming onto the microfiber.

This generally brings it back to a natural matt black rubber colour. Then Swissvax seal feed to protect.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

pina07 said:


> Better pics hopefully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a photo of the same section of rubber window seal after treatment please?


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Tykebike said:


> Can you post a photo of the same section of rubber window seal after treatment please?


Hi, I mentioned in my write up the guy came to pick the car up early so unfortunately I didn't get a really close up shot. I can assure you they look very good now.
Regards 
Paul


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I use AG bumper, vinyl and rubber gel.

I'm new to detailing in buying products that are for specific jobs. I just used to use household stuff but I got lucky with this.
It cleans and darkens and leaves a nice finish. It is fantastic on door rubbers.
Rub it on hard with a microfibre cloth and then wipe it off with a clean one.

The car is 6 years old, was treated with it about 6 weeks ago and was washed last week. The pics are just as it is outside. I also used it on the metal wiper arm and it makes it look like new.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going to need to tackle the roof rails on the RCZ R. They were initially good, but they aren't now. 

I've used C4 and solution finish, but I'm needing to do something else. Neither product hides the defects and an APC doesn't strip things back to removed the discolouration. 

Solution Finish is no good for the rails. When it rains it ends up running down the windows leaving a horrible mess.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I cleaned up the rubbers on the Porsche a few weeks ago.

I used Adams Vinyl & Rubber Cleaner.
Then I used Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator

I wasn't too happy with the finish it left, so the following day I wiped over the rubbers with quick detailer on a microfibre cloth.

Then I applied Einzett Gummipflege, the one thats like a shoe polish applicator with the little round foam pad on the end.

Didn't go on too well, so I shut the garage and forgot about it for a few days.

Next time I went in the garage the window rubbers looked fantastic.

A nice dark uniform sheen to them.
I was suffering from rain spot marking before.

Worth a try.


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

It doesn't get mentioned too often on here, but I find Britemax Grime Out excellent on cleaning rubber, I haven't tried anything more effective on tyres yet.

Garage Therapy /Zero: Decontamination Shampoo is meant to work well with a magic eraser for cutting through old products and dressings.

I'm using Race Glaze Colour Enhance on trim, at the moment, that seems to work well.

TAC Systems Moonlight is supposed to work well on trim, and very economical.


----------

